# DVR 625 question



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm not very familiar with Dish equipment, as I have DirecTV, but the inlaws have a 625 DVR. I just found out that they do not believe they can watch one show and record a second program. I had them trace the cables and they tell me that there is one cable coming into the house, going into a splitter and then to both inputs on the DVR.

My question, does Dish have anything like a DirecTV SWM where this would actually work? From the description they gave, it doesn't sound like it, but I'm trying to think if there is any reason for a professional install to be configured like this.

Assuming that this was done incorrectly, would they be able to get someone out at no charge to fix it? I'm not sure how long this has been configured like this, but they've had a DVR for over a year and I think this has been like this ever since they got rid of DirecTV because Dish offered a free DVR which they did not have at the time. I don't even know if its possible that the installer left the old single LNB DirecTV dish and reaimed it to Dish instead of installing the proper Dish DVR dish.

Thanks


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Depending on the "parts used", it is possible to feed 2 satellite inputs with one "coax from outside". This is surely what the installer did.
Have they tried recording one channel while watching another channel?
Actually you can even record 2 different channels while watching a already recorded program on the dvr.
(so 3 at once, 2 recording.... while playing back a previous recording)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

retiredTech said:


> Depending on the "parts used", it is possible to feed 2 satellite inputs with one "coax from outside". This is surely what the installer did.
> Have they tried recording one channel while watching another channel?
> Actually you can even record 2 different channels while watching a already recorded program on the dvr.
> (so 3 at once, 2 recording.... while playing back a previous recording)


I can't yet rule out user error, they say that they cannot do this, but I haven't been there in a while and will need to try it the next time I'm up there. The splitter they said was on there just didn't seem right unless it was a single wire multiplex type thing. Hopefully I'll be able to get them to at least try to change the channel while recording something.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I'm not very familiar with Dish equipment, as I have DirecTV, but the inlaws have a 625 DVR. I just found out that they do not believe they can watch one show and record a second program. I had them trace the cables and they tell me that there is one cable coming into the house, going into a splitter and then to both inputs on the DVR.
> 
> My question, does Dish have anything like a DirecTV SWM where this would actually work? From the description they gave, it doesn't sound like it, but I'm trying to think if there is any reason for a professional install to be configured like this.
> 
> ...


Need to make sure what mode it is in... If it is in dual mode then you can only record one thing and watch another PRE-RECORED show. In dual mode you cannot watch a 2nd "live" program while recording another "Live" program at the same TV. If the 625 in in Single mode then you can watch a "live" program while recording another "live" program. THis can be done only in single mode.

So what you need to find out is are they using the 625 on 2 seprate TVs in dual mode or do they only have the 625 hooked up to one TV? If it is hooked up to only one TV then it should be on "Single Mode".


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

kf4omc said:


> Need to make sure what mode it is in... If it is in dual mode then you can only record one thing and watch another PRE-RECORED show. In dual mode you cannot watch a 2nd "live" program while recording another "Live" program at the same TV. If the 625 in in Single mode then you can watch a "live" program while recording another "live" program. THis can be done only in single mode.
> 
> So what you need to find out is are they using the 625 on 2 seprate TVs in dual mode or do they only have the 625 hooked up to one TV? If it is hooked up to only one TV then it should be on "Single Mode".


I talked to them tonight and found this is exactly what they are doing, though I didn't know the term.

So it looks like there may not be any option, though I suggested they call Dish and see how much getting a second standard receiver would cost.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I talked to them tonight and found this is exactly what they are doing, though I didn't know the term.
> 
> So it looks like there may not be any option, though I suggested they call Dish and see how much getting a second standard receiver would cost.


I have my 625 on 2 tvs also. Between me and my wife we have so many programs on the DVR that we will watch a program al ready on the DVR as one is recording. It has got to the point that the both of us cant stand to watch live TV because we cant skip the ads.


----------



## fredinva (May 10, 2006)

kf4omc said:


> If the 625 in in Single mode then you can watch a "live" program while recording another "live" program. THis can be done only in single mode.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

The thing you're referring to as a splitter is actually separator. While the installer may have used the old mast from the D* system. The dish, and LNBF are not compatible with the E* system.


----------

